# Trauer bei MaFF im Teich



## MaFF (15. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich musste abschied nehmen von meinem Geliebten Koi. Nach zehn Jahren haben sich unsere Wege getrennt.  Letztes Jahr war alles ok mit der jungen Dame. Nach dem Winter habe ich festgestellt das ihr Bauch ziemlich dick war und habe es weiter beobachtet. Bis ich mit ihr zum Tierarzt gefahren bin. Dann kam der erste Befund. Eine bakterielle Infektion, aber das war nicht nur der Grund für den dicken Bauch. Also Ultraschall gemacht und dann kam die schlimme Nachricht. Zysten so groß wie zwei Fäuste. Ich war geschockt. Die Chance fürs überleben nach einer op lag bei zwei Prozent. Also kam das nicht in frage. Wir haben mit dem Doc dann versucht die Infektion weg zubekommen, vielleicht wäre sie wieder etwas geworden. Wollte nicht gleich aufgeben und der Preis für das Antibiotika war auch ok. Nach zwei Wochen ging es ihr auch wieder besser und ich setzte sie wieder in den Teich. nach vier Wochen ging es dann wieder von vorne los. Diesmal haben die Zysten aber wieder einen richtigen Schub gemacht. Sogar ein Stück hinter dem Kopf war eine große Beule zu erkennen. Also hieß es abschied nehmen. Der Doc meinte auch es macht keinen Sinn.  Jetzt bekommt sie ihre letzte Ruhestätte bei ihren Freunden am Teich.  
 Ich habe mal einige Bilder von ihr dazu gepackt. Ich musste das mal los werden. Geht ganz schön aufs Gemüt.


----------



## lotta (15. Sep. 2014)

Oh, das tut mir echt leid Marcel,

einmal feste drücken, wenns auch nicht wirklich hilft.

Ich fand schon nach einem Jahr,
den Verlust von unserem ersten noch kleinen Koi, so traurig.

Alles Gute
Gruß Bine


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Sep. 2014)

hi  MaFF,
die Maxime muss ein... "immer zum Wohle des Tieres".
Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen, so schwer sie
Dir auch gefallen sein mag. Sie hat jetzt keine Schmerzen mehr,
dies tröstet Dich hoffentlich in Deinem Schmerz.


----------



## MaFF (15. Sep. 2014)

Danke ihr beiden. Ja für das Tier war es das beste. Es war auch nur ein Versuch sie nochmal hinzubekommen. Chance war 50/50. So wäre sie aber spätestens im Winter verendet und das wäre auch nicht gut gewesen für die anderen. In einigen Tagen/Wochen werden wir es auch verkraftet haben.


----------



## Zacky (16. Sep. 2014)




----------



## jolantha (18. Sep. 2014)

Maff, 
tut mir ebenfalls leid für Deinen Fisch .
Mein ältester Koi, auch eine Dame ist schon um die 30 Jahre bei mir. 
Mein erster Blick, seit Jahren, ist der zum Teich, ob meine Roberta zu sehen ist. 
Die anderen " Alten " sind so zwischen 16 - 20 Jahre alt. 
Davon sind mir 3 Stück  einfach so gestorben, und trieben morgens Bauch oben auf dem Teich. 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich immer ales Erstes nachschaue, ob mein Fisch noch lebt. 
Natürlich täte es mir um die Anderen auch leid, aber Roberta ist halt was Besonderes .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Sep. 2014)

Hallo, MaFF
tut mir echt leid um Deinen Fisch, aber Du hast ja wirklich alles getan, was Du tun konntest. Kann ich aber nachvollziehen, ich hab den Teich zwar noch nicht sooo lange, aber der __ Fischreiher hat schon zugeschlagen und ein paar Goldis rausgeholt. War schon ziemlich "geknickt"!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Flusi (18. Sep. 2014)

armer MaFF, 
tut mir echt leid, hab zwar keine Fische, weiß aber wie das ist, wenn Haustiere sich "verabschieden" .
LG Flusi


----------



## Tanny (19. Sep. 2014)

Hallo MaFF, 

ich kann Deine Trauer gut nachfühlen...

...obwohl man weiss, dass man sich von den meisten gefiederten, beschuppten oder behaarten Weggefährten 
irgendwann verabschieden muss, weil sie meistens eine geringere Lebenserwartung haben als wir, 
ist es immer wieder schwer, mit so einem Verlust umzugehen.....

...aber solange die  Erinnerung an die Zeit, wo man ein Stück des Weges gemeinsam gehen durfte bleibt,
bleibt auch ein Stück von dem geliebten Weggefährten......

Traurige Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## MaFF (19. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich danke euch alle. Leicht ist es auch bei einem Fisch nicht. Ich war erstmal die letzten drei Tage im München und könnte mich gut ablenken. Fußball ist ein Heilmittel.  heute habe ich ihr grab am Teich noch etwas schöner gemacht. 

Gruß


----------

